# كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي



## sparrow (22 أغسطس 2007)

يا جماعه ياريت كلنا  ندخل ونبارك لبنت الفادي
علي خطوبتها ربنا يكملها علي خير
10000000000 مبروك يا بنت الفادي

عقبال كل بنات وولاد المنتدي


----------



## القيصر (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف الف مبروك على الخبر الجميل
بنت الفادي مخطوبه ومش تعزمنا خلاص الشربات على حسابي
لولولولولولويييييييييييييششششششششششش
الف مبروك و ربنا يحفظكم وعقبال الفرحه الكبيره


----------



## فادية (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف مبروك يا حبيبتي 
ربنا يسعدك ويهنيكي 
وعقبال الاكليل المبارك 
وعقبال كل بنات وشباب المنتدى 
1000000000000000000000000000000مبروك​


----------



## meraaa (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

_الف مليوووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووك يابنت الفادى
ربنا يكمل على خير يااااااااارب ونشوفك بالفستان الابيض ولازم تعزمينا عشان نقرصك فى ركبتك هههههههه
واحلى زرغوطه لاحلى بنت فادى 30:30:30:
ربنا يحفظكم تحت ظل جناحيه امييييييييين يارب_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

ألف ألف مبروك يا بنت الفادى ويا رب يتمملك بكل خير وعقبال كل البنات .


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

*+*​ 
*ألف مبروك يا بنت الفادي .. و أنا آسف لأني كنت فاكر أن التهنئة بمناسبة عيد ميلادك  .. ربنا يبارك حياتكم و أولادكم فيما بعد *​ 
* :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9:*
*مُبارك الخطبة بنت الفادي*
*:16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9:*​


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف مبببببببببوك و عقبال الكل30:30:
و يا ترى العريس حلو كدة:t13:


----------



## totty (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

_الف الف الف مبرووووووووووك
وعقبال الفرح يارب
وعقبال الكل يارب
وابقى اعزمينا بقه:99:30:30:30:30:30:
_​


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

ألف ألف مبروك يا بنت الفادى ويا رب يتمملك بكل خير ودي احلي زغلوتي لاحلي عروسة 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## nonaa (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

مبروك مبروك مبروك
وعقبال الفرح ان شاء الله
ونباركلك برضه وتبقي زينا ام العيال


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف مليون مبروك يا بنت الفادى على الخطوبه

وعقبال الاكليل

وربنا يجعل ايامك كلها سعاده

وعقبال كل بنات وشباب المنتدى:ab8:


                        :748pf::36_3_19::36_3_18:​


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف مبرووووك يابنت الفادي ياحببتي فرحتلك من قلبي
ربنا يتمم معاكي بلخير واتمنالك السعاده والفرح
عقبال الاكليل
سلام المسيح​


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

Congratulatioooooooooooooooooons  :999:  :mus25:  :ab8:

:36_3_18:مبروووووووووووك وعقبال الفرحة الكاملة:love45:



عقبال الشباب والبنات العذابيين في المنتدى:286:​


----------



## استفانوس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف والف مبروك​


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

ألف ألف ألف مليون مبروك .
ربنا يتمم بخير و يجعل حياتك سعاده في سعاده .
ربنا يبارك حياتك كلها .


----------



## farawala (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

1000 مبروك على الخطوبة وعقبال الفرح


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

*ايه الاخبار الجميلة دي ايوه كده عاوزين نشوف *
*ونسمع الاخبار الحلوة دي علي طول *​ 
*الـــــــــــــــف مــــــــــــــــــــــبروك*

30:30:30:30:30:30:30:​ 
*يا بنت الفادي فرحتك دي فرحة المنتدي كله *
*ربنا يسعدك ويوفقك مع عريسك ويعطيكم *
*حياة كلها محبة ومودة لبعضكم .*​ 
*مش انت بنت الفادي وانا ابن الفادي كان*
*المفروض تأخذي رأي لكن زي بعضة فرحتنا*
*بسعادتك تخلينا نقول الجوازة دي لازم تتم *
*بمباركة الست العذراء والسيد المسيح*​ 

*الف مبروك*

:ab8::36_15_15::36_3_11::16_4_8::018A1D~146:​


----------



## Basilius (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

*الف مبروك يا بنت الفادي *
*وربنا يتمملكم بخير *
*وربنا يباركلك في خطيبك و يباركلة فيكي *
*واتمنالك السعادة و الفرح دائما *
*وربنا يبعد عنكم كل شر و مكيدة *
*وعقبال الاكليل *
*وعقبال اكليل اولادك برضة *

*ربنا يسعدك *​


----------



## Tabitha (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

ألف مليون مبروووووووووووووووك يا *بنت الفادي *

على فكرة إسمك جميل جداا ،


----------



## abn yso3 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف الف مبروك يابنت الفادى
الرب يبارك حياتك انت والعريس
وباسم يسوع تكونو فى سعاده على طول
ودى هديه على قدى بس يارب تعجب .....:36_15_15:


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

ينهار ابيض كل الكلام الحلو دا ليا انا
ربنا يخليكو يارب 
انا بالصدفه شوفت الموضوع
ميرسى خالص يا سبارو
وميرسى لكل اعضاء المنتدى الجميل ربنا يبارك فيكم ويحافظ عليكم ويفرحكم يارب
ويارب عقبال منفرح بكل اعضاء المنتدى اللى لسه متخطبوش والمخطوبين يتجوز يا قولو امين
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم
وبشكر كل اخت واخ ليا تعب نفسه وكتبلى تهنئه للخطوبه 
ربنا يعوضكو ويفرحكو​


----------



## thelast (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف مبروك الخطوبه عقبال الفرح
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويكون فى وسطكم


----------



## totaa (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

مليووووووووووووون مبرووووووووك لبنت الفادى وعقبال الفرح انشاء الله  وربنا يتمم بخير وتكونى سعيده :16_14_20::36_3_16::36_3_16::36_3_15:


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

*مليار*
* مبروك*
* وتهنئه*
* لبنت الفادى*
* وعقبال الاكليل*
*مقدمه من*
*متزوج من 16 عام*
* ولازلت بكامل قواى العقليه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الذى بارك عرس قانا الجليل يبارككم *​


----------



## samer12 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

  ألف ألف مبروك ربنا يهنيكي بنت الفادي 
وإنشاء الله بالتمام على خير  ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

:smil12::yahoo::dance:   مليون مبروك ليكى ولعريسك وعقبال كل بنات المنتدى ( الشباب يستنوا شوية لما يكونوا نفسهم)


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف الف الف الف مبروك 
وربنا يتمم لك بخير ياقمر
وتعيشى حياة سعيدة​


----------



## veansea (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا جميله
وعقبال باقى اولاد وبنات المنتدى على راى اسبارو
وربنا يتمم لكم على خييييييييير 
وتعشوا سعداء مع بعض


----------



## twety (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

ياخمسين الف مليون وعشرين مبروووووووووووك
30:30:30:30:30:30:

الف مبروك يابنت الفادى
وربنا يتمملك بخير ياااااارب
ومتنسيناش بقى فى الفرحه الكبييييييييييييييرة
ربنا يتمملك بخيييييييييير


----------



## christ my lord (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

*الف الف مبروك يا بنت الفادى ربنا يتتم ليكى على خير *
*ويارب عقبال كل المنتدى*​


----------



## emy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

_الف مليون مبروك يا بنت الفادى ويا رب تحافظ عليكوا امين وطبعا احنا معزمين عالاكليل يا قمر_​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



BITAR قال:


> *مليار*
> * مبروك*
> * وتهنئه*
> * لبنت الفادى*
> ...



بسم الصليب عليكى
عقبال يارب ما يكونو 100 سنه حب وسعادة 
ميرسى ليك كتير ولكل اخواتى فى المنتدى وعقابل يارب مبارك للكل
بس المهم نختار صح
:new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف مبروك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



thelast قال:


> الف مبروك الخطوبه عقبال الفرح
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويكون فى وسطكم



ميرسى 
وعقبالك يارب
:new5:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



totaa قال:


> مليووووووووووووون مبرووووووووك لبنت الفادى وعقبال الفرح انشاء الله  وربنا يتمم بخير وتكونى سعيده :16_14_20::36_3_16::36_3_16::36_3_15:




ميرسى يا سكر
عقبال ما نفرحلك
:smile01​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



samer12 قال:


> ألف ألف مبروك ربنا يهنيكي بنت الفادي
> وإنشاء الله بالتمام على خير  ​



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر وعقبالك
:new5:​​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> :smil12::yahoo::dance:   مليون مبروك ليكى ولعريسك وعقبال كل بنات المنتدى ( الشباب يستنوا شوية لما يكونوا نفسهم)


ميرسى كتير يا يوحنا
ونصيحه جميله للشباب كونو نفسكم الاول وبعدين فكرو ترتبطو
مش تعلقو البنات وترجعو تقولو انا مش مستعد دلوقتى
:ranting:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



mrmr120 قال:


> الف الف الف الف مبروك
> وربنا يتمم لك بخير ياقمر
> وتعيشى حياة سعيدة​



ميرسى يامرمر
عقبالك ياقمر
لما يجى ابن الحلال اللى يستهلك ويفرح قلبك
قولى امين
:flowers:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



veansea قال:


> الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا جميله
> وعقبال باقى اولاد وبنات المنتدى على راى اسبارو
> وربنا يتمم لكم على خييييييييير
> وتعشوا سعداء مع بعض



ميرسى يا فنيسا عقبالك يارب
:new8:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



twety قال:


> ياخمسين الف مليون وعشرين مبروووووووووووك
> 30:30:30:30:30:30:
> 
> الف مبروك يابنت الفادى
> ...



ميرسى ياتويتى
واكيد طبعا فى الاكليل المنتدى كله معزوم
:t23:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



يوساب قال:


> *الف الف مبروك يا بنت الفادى ربنا يتتم ليكى على خير *
> *ويارب عقبال كل المنتدى*​



ميرسى ليك كتير يا يوساب
عقبالك يارب
لما تقابل الانسانه اللى تناسبك
وتقدر تسعدها 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



emy قال:


> _الف مليون مبروك يا بنت الفادى ويا رب تحافظ عليكوا امين وطبعا احنا معزمين عالاكليل يا قمر_​




ميرسى يا ايمى وعقبالك يا سكر
اكيد طبعا فى الاكليل الكل معزوم
:99::99::99:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> الف مبروك​



ميرسى
يارب يفرح قلبك​:yaka:​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*







*وااع معلش جيت متاخرة ماكنتش منتبهة للموضوع
المهم

الف الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياجميل
وربنا يتممها على خيـــر*

:t31::t31::t31::t31:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*



ارووجة قال:


> *وااع معلش جيت متاخرة ماكنتش منتبهة للموضوع
> المهم
> 
> الف الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياجميل
> ...



ميرسى يا اروجه يا حبيبتى
عقبالك يارب​:new8::new8::new8:​


----------



## سارة123 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك اختي بنت الفادي و ربنا يتمم بخير يا رب ​*


----------



## veronika (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

مليون مبروك يا بنت الفادي 
ربنا يوفقك و يتمم لك على خير 
امين


----------



## christin (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

_*الف الف الف مبروك وربنا يتمم بخير*_


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كلنا ندخل نبارك لبنت الفادي*

الف مبرووووووك يا بنت الفادي

وعقبال الفرح

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

